# UnkalledFor's 1998 Sentra GXE



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Since my sentra's thread disappeared somehow... i am posting a new thread with new pictures...

Click on the picture you want to see...

 ...  ...  ...  ... 

Current Mods:
Matrix Racing's Halo Projectors
Tuned by Matrix's Fog Lights

Future Mods(in this order):
ProCarParts.com Indiglo Guages (ordered waiting for shipment)
Hotshot CAI or Place Racing CAI (still undecided, have money to order)
Tint Windows (sometime in the next month)
Exhaust (not sure what brand yet)
Hotshot Headers
16x7 Konig Theory Wheels
Adjustable Suspension (most likely AGX/Tien S-tech combo or similar)
Other stuff I will remember later...


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

headlights go smooth with it. when its a thumbnail looks like a b13 haha. but nice. what do u all hav dun to it?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

StevenLK said:


> headlights go smooth with it. when its a thumbnail looks like a b13 haha. but nice. what do u all hav dun to it?


yea it kinda does look like a b13 in the thumbs,, anyways..thanks for the compliment.. i am pretty much done with cosmetics (expensive one at least) for now.. i am going to start modding the engine... i just wanted it to look different from the grandma sentras driving around, but keep it clean at the same time..


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

new photos.. not much but sumthing

today, after waiting forever, i re-wired my projector halo's to come on when the parking lights are on alone... and installed some indiglo guages.. i have an aluminum bezel.. but have decided not to put it on.. at least for now because it doesnt match my car...

so here are the pictures (all taken with my camera phone)..

 ...  ...  ...  ...  ...


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

just bought myself a Power Antenna.. i will post how the install goes.. 
Here's what i bought.. hope it comes out worth the 6.99 + 10.00 shipping...lol

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5744342278#ebayphotohosting


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

here is a better quality shot of my ride...


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

looks good man, i need to do the power antenna mod....i never use the radio and the stock one is such an eyesore


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> looks good man, i need to do the power antenna mod....i never use the radio and the stock one is such an eyesore


the installation is a pain in the arse... removing the fender.. then the base off the fender.. lets just say you need patience...


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*GOt Taillights?*

I was wonderin if you wanted a brand new pair of Gunmetal Altezza lights for your Sent? Hit me back


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

StanzanaianNate said:


> I was wonderin if you wanted a brand new pair of Gunmetal Altezza lights for your Sent? Hit me back



whats up with you calling sentras "sent"...its SENTRA!..and what are you doing with rice tail lights? since u seem to hate rice so much


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I like your car Unkalled. 


oh and btw, irony, hypocrisy, and cHoPs strikes again!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

thanks^ 

i just ignored the offer... i dont really like any aftermarket tailights for our cars... when i have a chance, i am getting an SE-L.. theres always some old lady selling one here in Miami...everytime i check, i find a listing for one.. for around 4500.. i bought my current car for 4300... so i will try and sell this car for whatever they are asking for the SE-L... of coarse this is a dream for now.. but it will happen sometime in the next year...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> thanks^
> 
> i just ignored the offer... i dont really like any aftermarket tailights for our cars... when i have a chance, i am getting an SE-L.. theres always some old lady selling one here in Miami...everytime i check, i find a listing for one.. for around 4500.. i bought my current car for 4300... so i will try and sell this car for whatever they are asking for the SE-L... of coarse this is a dream for now.. but it will happen sometime in the next year...


im shocked u havent gotten new corners to match the headlights.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> im shocked u havent gotten new corners to match the headlights.


HAHA, I was gonna say that he needed the corners to match.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

God, black headlights on a black car are sexy.

I'm doing the same thing, except I'm getting some crystals from Liuspeed when I got the money... maybe after my rims... hmm...


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

im broke, thanks to college...


----------

